# New chew ??



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Does anyone have anything new that they have tried and love or consider safe and a favorite? 

For my two the Sam's Yams are working but like everything else they get sick of it. I also tried Dr. Beckers bones and they like them as well, but I hold on it while they chew. 

I am hoping someone sheds some light to something new!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine like the Bento Ball, but nothing beats the Bullies .


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Mine like nylabones. There can be four of them on the floor and they will fight over the same one. (There's even one in the picture.)


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Mine like the split antlers. They last forever.
They won't touch the whole ones - just split, and I get them a little larger so that they can't bite down too hard on them.

Mine also like carrots, but they don't last long!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have been giving mine one Get Naked a day. It doesn't last a long time like bullies or antlers. I think they leave less to worry about.

Get Naked Super Antioxidant Dental Chew Sticks Dog Treats


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I will occasionally give them the 

Moo Free Range ODOR Free Bully Sticks (longest length, braided or bully spring)

Free Range Angus Beef Tripe stick

They say they are odor free, but they do kinda smell a bit and they do make the fur around the muzzle kinda look errrh not white anymore, but it does wash out if you can be bothered with washing them after they delightful chewing experience

The ends do get kinda mushy and stringy so I do not let them have it for more then 20 minutes and I cut off the stringy wet mush part while it is wet ....ewwww

I buy the longer thicker ones even though I have 5-6 pound dogs as it get's scary when there are little pieces ---I will toss any piece shorter then 3-4 inches...

THEY LOVE THEM --- sadly they only get this special chew once a month-ish

https://www.mickeyspetsupplies.com/Free-Range-Eco-Naturals-dog-chews-s/155.htm

The CET chews are pretty good for a couple of mine, but Tweety always throws up after the CET chews so I just have bags of this stuff in my cupboard that I don't give to any of them now...probably need to give them away


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Carol...like Kathleen I use the antlers with Riley...he loves it! I also get beef marrow bones, cut to about an inch, and remove most of the marrow. He loves that too and that is Josy approved!


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

So glad to see this thread! I was going to post a similar post. My Bella LOVES the nylabones but I have had to stop giving them to her. Her favorite were the blue ones but she started throwing it up! So I was started only giving her the clear ones and this morning she threw that one up! She is so picky it's really hard to get her to try anything new.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

ToniLWilson said:


> So glad to see this thread! I was going to post a similar post. My Bella LOVES the nylabones but I have had to stop giving them to her. Her favorite were the blue ones but she started throwing it up! So I was started only giving her the clear ones and this morning she threw that one up! She is so picky it's really hard to get her to try anything new.


I totally agree with you on the blue and clear ones. I only give them the hard white or pink ones. It's too easy for them to pull big chunks off of the blue and clear ones.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad you started this thread, Carol! I just saw a veterinary dentist with Emma last week and he firmly said NO to bully sticks and antlers. He said it's too easy/common for dogs to break their teeth on these things. He especially was vehemently against antlers of any kind. I asked about raw bones (like chicken necks) and he said he wouldn't recommend those either due to the big risk of these causing choking or an internal blockage. I left the appointment feeling like I couldn't win, no matter what chewy I chose! I never felt that comfortable with antlers anyways, so no problem giving those up. Bully sticks will be tough to give up...we'll see how that goes. I usually get things like the beef tendons, lamb trachea, tripe chews, etc so I will continue those. I do the sweet potato chews as well but B&E aren't all that crazy about these. 

I also recently started giving them the Get Naked chews...and also got the CET dental chews. I typically stay away from the chews that are made with a million different ingredients and stick with the natural stuff...but after our dentist visit, I feel like I need to branch out a bit!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We just discovered these and they love them. We use the one for dental. Other than that they love the bento ball.

Dental Chews | Products | Tropiclean


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Mine have the trachea, the flossies (watched), Yak chews, the occasional raw slice of marrow bone, some of the marrow removed. Crystal sold me a knee bone? or something like that they really liked those.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Forgot we also OCCASIONALLy give Blue Natural Dental Chew 'BLUE BONES' ---negative is messy muzzle, slight stains and smells on their beds...kids complaining about the smell, though the smell is really pretty mild in my opinion

I had to recently take away all pink nylabones -- vet said their teeth is too tiny and the plastic is too hard --- they love the pink and blue nylabones though

Finding good chews has been tough in our home...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We still get Churpie Chews but I watch them as sometimes they have faults & break off a piece. I usually order 6-8 when I am in the US. I do have the antlers as back ups but they prefer CCs.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Glad you started this thread, Carol! I just saw a veterinary dentist with Emma last week and he firmly said NO to bully sticks and antlers. He said it's too easy/common for dogs to break their teeth on these things.
> I also recently started giving them the Get Naked chews...and also got the CET dental chews.
> 
> A BIG Thank you to everyone that is suggesting what is working for them!!
> ...


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> We still get Churpie Chews but I watch them as sometimes they have faults & break off a piece. I usually order 6-8 when I am in the US. I do have the antlers as back ups but they prefer CCs.


I just ordered them. We have the Himalayan Yak Chews but hopefully these are much smaller and they can bite them better. Thanks Sandy!:thumbsup:


----------



## MarySC (Apr 4, 2014)

Bailey&Me said:


> I just saw a veterinary dentist with Emma last week and he firmly said NO to bully sticks and antlers. He said it's too easy/common for dogs to break their teeth on these things. He especially was vehemently against antlers of any kind. I asked about raw bones (like chicken necks) and he said he wouldn't recommend those either due to the big risk of these causing choking or an internal blockage.


Did he recommend anything?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

MarySC said:


> Did he recommend anything?


No, that was the frustrating part. He said no to anything I specifically asked about but wouldn't give any solid alternatives. He gave me some materials to read through...so I'll let you guys know if I find anything useful in there.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> No, that was the frustrating part. He said no to anything I specifically asked about but wouldn't give any solid alternatives. He gave me some materials to read through...so I'll let you guys know if I find anything useful in there.



One more thing on raw chicken necks... I signed up for the Dogs Naturally Raw Round Up that took place in March. They had several speakers there and you could ask questions. Mind you, most of the dogs were not toy size... but there was a great vet there that did have a maltese that took part in the roundup. 

I asked about 15 times... and maybe even more ... can a dog that is my dogs size (about 4 lbs) eat a raw neck and swallow part of it whole, and could it cause a blockage? The answer was absolutely not. They said they would make themselves throw up first... second neck bones are not like cooked bones and they digest themselves. I am not disputing what the dentist said, but most conventional vet's are not educated on raw chicken neck bones. 

So with that being said, I felt confident to introduce raw chicken necks... But I still have not done it... I am going too though at some point. Bimmer is still a puppy and he needs adult teeth to do this- and he would torture McC if she had something he could not have. I will keep you posted on when I have the nerve to try-- :thumbsup:


----------



## birdontherocks (Jul 24, 2008)

does anyone use Cheeky Rolls? You can get them dipped in vanilla and they give the dogs such great breath and they are much easier for them to digest than say rawhide.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

birdontherocks said:


> does anyone use Cheeky Rolls? You can get them dipped in vanilla and they give the dogs such great breath and they are much easier for them to digest than say rawhide.


where do you get the Cheeky Rolls? I looked on Mickey's and they didn't have the Vanilla dipped ones. Also do you get the 6 inch or the 10-12 inch ones?
Thanks for sharing


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I buy the mid-sized Churpie Chews not the smalls---I don't want to take chances. When they get smallish I toss them. Even little Lisi can manage these w/her tiny shark teeth.


----------



## birdontherocks (Jul 24, 2008)

I get the 6 inch vanilla from Amazon. They vary from $2.50 to $3.0 each. My dogs really like them.


----------

